

A marketing experiment with Pinterest - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2012/05/07/an-experiment-with-pinterest/

======
trevorgeise
Appreciate you sharing. It's always helpful to see a little bit of data on
results, instead of just hype. We're seeing similar results in our very
different (and less appropriate)field at RentShare.

------
acoyfellow
I've done things like this, (spent just about time+money on a small campaign).
I didn't document my findings like this, which was a great idea. I'd love to
see more experiments in the future!

